

This Ingenious Machine Turns Feces into Drinking Water - mycodebreaks
http://www.gatesnotes.com/Development/Omniprocessor-From-Poop-to-Potable?WT.mc_id=01_07_2015_Omniprocessor_tw&WT.tsrc=Twitter

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8843162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8843162)

